# Metasockel & Hybridsteine



## Mäuserich (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich sockel hauptsächlich immer eine Art von Steinen, wenn sich aber ausnahmsweise mal der Sockelbonus lohnt greife ich gerne zu den Hybridsteinen (also violett, grün, orange).

Meine Sockelung sieht dementsprechend "einfarbig" aus ^^

Nun habe ich seit gestern den bemerkenswerten Erdsturmdiamanten in meinem Helm (benötigt von jeder Kategorie 2 Stück) und hätte den gerne am laufen.

Meine Frage liegt also auf der Hand: zählen meine Hybrid-Steine für beide Farben, zählen sie gar nicht oder nur als eins von beiden und wenn ja als welche?

btw: die Suchfunktion spuckte zwar was aus wo es als Nebenthema behandelt wurde, da waren aber hauptsächlich kryptische Beispielrechnungen, die ich um ehrlich zu sein nicht ganz verstanden habe...


----------



## crizzle (28. Oktober 2008)

die farben zählen beide..


also wenn du z.b. für ein meta mehr rote als gelbe brauchst und nur orange sockelst bekommst du den Meta nicht zugesprochen.. dann müsstest du noch einen roten sockel der nur rot ist nichts anderes um mehr rote als gelbe zu haben ^^.


hoffe du verstehst was ich meine..


----------



## joshivince (28. Oktober 2008)

Besser erklärt:

jeder Stein zählt genau das für was er gesockelt werden kann. Steht bei einem Stein rot und gelb dran, so zählt das bei einem Metasockel auch beides!
Das ist klasse und macht es einem einfach so zu sockeln, dass der meta auch aktiviert wird / bleibt.

Ich suche mir dazu in der Itemsuche die benötigten Stats für die Steine heraus und gehe anschliessend die verfügbaren Farben durch. In 90% der Fälle ist jede Farbe vertreten: Items auf buffed.de (Nutze die Filter!!!).

Grüße vom Vince


----------



## Mäuserich (28. Oktober 2008)

joshivince schrieb:


> Besser erklärt:
> 
> jeder Stein zählt genau das für was er gesockelt werden kann. Steht bei einem Stein rot und gelb dran, so zählt das bei einem Metasockel auch beides!
> Das ist klasse und macht es einem einfach so zu sockeln, dass der meta auch aktiviert wird / bleibt.
> ...



Danke für die beiden Kompetenent Antworten!
Und Danke für den Tip mit der Itemsuche auf buffed aber wie ich rauskriege welche Steine es für welche Farben gibt weiss ich schon laaange, war mir nur im bezug auf die Meta-Vorrausetzungen nicht sicher da mein Pala nur einen mit mehr Rot als Blau hatte und bei den anderen es für mich nie wirklich akut wurde ^^


----------



## joshivince (28. Oktober 2008)

Gerne. No eins:

Es gibt auch diese Prismen. Die sind sogar für alle drei Farben zuständig. Aber wer will sich schon Magiewiderstand +3 / 4 sockeln, wenn er es Raidbedingt nicht muss^^


----------



## Xentor (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 

ich stelle meine Frage einfach mal hier in dem Beitrag.... 

Kann man in einen Metasockel auch einfache, einfarbige Steine einsetzen? Der Boni wird dann wohl nicht zählen aber ich möchte den Sockel nicht leer lassen und komme nicht auf die angeforderten Steine.


Gerade @ Arbeit und kann es leider nicht testen )

Danke schonmal und Viele Grüße


----------



## Lucid (11. Dezember 2008)

Xentor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich stelle meine Frage einfach mal hier in dem Beitrag....
> 
> ...



 nein - in einen meta sockel passen nur meta steine rein =)


----------



## Thaielb (11. Dezember 2008)

Nicht alle Metas haben hohe Anforderungen. Manche wollen nur ein oder 2 andere Steine haben. Schau doch mal, was es gibt, auch wenn es nicht ganz so wichtige Stats sind, bringt es vielleicht mehr, als ihn leer zu lassen.


----------



## Hamburgperle (8. Januar 2009)

Hi ... auch noch mal ne Frage zu den Metas ... was passiert, wenn ich ein Item ablege, welches ich aufgrund der gesockelten Steine benötige, um den Meta tragen zu können? Terminiere ich den Meta ;-)) oder lege ich damit automatisch das Item mit dem Metastein auch ab ??

Thx für Antworten + Grüsse ans Board


----------



## Griese (8. Januar 2009)

Nein, dann zählt einfach der Meta + Bonus nicht.


----------



## Winara (17. Januar 2009)

Ich frag einfachmal hier:

Ich hab Helm mit Metasockel, Metastein will 3 Blaue Steine. Die "normalen" Blauen kann ich nicht auf den Sockel legen, muß Metastein rein.
Leg ich den Metastein rein und sockele den wird er aber nicht aktiv (Werte bleiben Grau) Alles ist im Inventar in dem Moment.
Wie soll das gehen?


----------



## Rodanold (17. Januar 2009)

Winara schrieb:


> Ich frag einfachmal hier:
> 
> Ich hab Helm mit Metasockel, Metastein will 3 Blaue Steine. Die "normalen" Blauen kann ich nicht auf den Sockel legen, muß Metastein rein.
> Leg ich den Metastein rein und sockele den wird er aber nicht aktiv (Werte bleiben Grau) Alles ist im Inventar in dem Moment.
> Wie soll das gehen?


Du mußt auf Deinem angelegtem Equip 3 blaue Steine haben um den Bonus zu aktivieren. Das bezieht sich nicht auf Deinen Helm.
Als blau zählen auch Violett und Grün.


----------



## Traxda (2. März 2009)

Wie verhält es sich mit "verzauberte Träne" ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bringt so ein Stein gleichzeitig je 1x rot, blau, gelb um z.B. Voraussetzungen für einen Meta-Sockel zu bekommen ?


----------

